# SLINGSHOT TUBES (Need advice) !



## n00b shots (Dec 29, 2014)

So I own a slingshot (barnett Diablo) that I currently have fitted with Barnett's yellow tubes. I used to own tru march Black heavy pull tubes, but I found they quickly detached, snapped, came apart etc...

I wish to purchase another tube set, with greater or equal power to the trumarch tubes I owned previously. Could someone please provide me with some advice as to which ones I should purchase.. And whereabouts I should get them. I am in the UK

(The tubes I use can be put on with rubbing alcohol and slipped on to the end of the prongs) not over the top, or through the forks. ).

Many thanks, n00b shots


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I think you will find a host of info on this subject on these forums.

As i am a big fan of wire slingshots, but the band attachment method is very poor, it is done for the commercial market and not for the real slingshot shooters....

I have found best thing way to attach tubes is to use a gypsy tie, it is simple to do using paracord, extends the life of your bands tremendously and helps alleviate the tube congestion found in the original tube attachment method.

Here is a pic of what I do, but the other forum members will chime in too I'm sure. there are all kinds of ways to do this. The fork can be forward or backward, it does not matter. The paracord loop should be put on loop forward and when the rubber tube is put on it pull backward.









Here is a pic of the gypsy tie on my Daisy F-16









wll


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Wll nailed it. That looks like an awesome attachment system.

If you really want more power, you could just tie on some tapered theraband gold. I've done that, and it shoots great. simply tie the large end of the band to the fork in a similar way to how Wll tied the paracord loop. Works like a charm.

Peter


----------

